# Burlap sacks treated with poison?



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Had an interesting conversation today where someone commented that all burlap sacks brought in to the US (e.g.: coffee, etc.) are treated with poisons and are therefore hazardous to use for quilt boxes and/or smoker fuel. Havent had any issues but figured it was worth asking since Im not finding anything via the "search" function.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

I just made 2 quilt boxes for the winter we just had and I used a burlap rice sack from India. A month ago I peeked in and one hive was clustered in my top box and connected to the burlap. And the last couple inspections I did I used scrap burlap and pine needles. Alls fine with my bees. Didn't see any big numbers dead.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

I am very interested in this thread. I've been using burlap from a coffee roaster for the last year or two. This winter I lost 60% of my bees. I am all but certainly it is due to my not treating in the fall but if it is the burlap I need to change that anyway. 
I really doubt that coffee would be allowed to be transported or stored in poisonous bags?.?


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Burlap is typically treated. EPA has strict requirements on what chemicals can be used as a preservative.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I find it hard to believe that burlap bags holding food would be treated with poisons.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I found this about insect and rodent control in coffee warehouses but it dosent specifically state that the burlap itself has been treated. Stranger things have happened, though. Permethrin treated outer wear is now sold. 
http://www.pestworld.org/commercial-pest-control/commercial-pest-news/roast-magazine/


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Mike, pesticides are used on stored grain for human consumption (look up storecide II).


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

jim lyon said:


> I found this about insect and rodent control in coffee warehouses but it dosent specifically state that the burlap itself has been treated. Stranger things have happened, though. Permethrin treated outer wear is now sold.
> http://www.pestworld.org/commercial-pest-control/commercial-pest-news/roast-magazine/


Boy I wish I had not clicked on your link. I roast my own and now I am looking looking thru my green beans for bug parts-hope they taste good.
I use the burlap bags when inspecting the hives just to lay over the frames to quiet the bees. I don't leave them in the hives but I can't imagine it would be any more toxic than grain bags that I understand are treated for rodent control.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

The sky is falling, The sky is falling!


----------



## Bee Tamer (Jan 21, 2016)

I live in MA and untreated burlap must be used for organic certification. I use the burlap occasionally from my farmer.


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

Tenbears said:


> The sky is falling, The sky is falling!


Al Gore said it already fell-you didn't notice? Oh wait-that was the sound of the cash register.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Lots of oily cotton rags get used in smokers. I cannot believe burlap spud sacks that i burn are too toxic. I have seen lots of grain bags chewed by rodents and no resultant sick mice. Can't believe anything very toxic has gotten approved lately.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've used coffee bags for years with no noticeable ill effects.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Michael, I remember when we were all in Nebraska at the state meeting that there was someone in the parking lot that was handing out big piles of untreated burlap for smoker use. I am sure we had a conversation in the van about how you have to be careful because most burlap is treated, and this club member was being helpful.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Yes, those were coffee bags.


----------



## Eric Walls (Feb 8, 2013)

I had this very discussion this weekend with some other beekeepers. The original poster is correct. Anything that comes to the US in a burlap bag has to treated with chemicals, most of them being very harmful. If you use them in a smoker or as a quilt box the concentration of these chemicals makes it deadly for bees.
A buddy of mine gets non treated bags and you can also buy non treated burlap pretty cheap at any fabric store. That's what I do now.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

If there's a policy requiring such we should be aware of it and what chemicals are being used. I'd imagine irradiation would be far more effective and $ less not to mention the liability. Have not had any issues thus far but it almost sounds snopes worthy. Lol


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> If there's a policy requiring such we should be aware of it and what chemicals are being used. I'd imagine irradiation would be far more effective and $ less not to mention the liability. Have not had any issues thus far but it almost sounds snopes worthy. Lol


Probably treated with methyl bromide

https://www.aphis.usda.gov/import_export/plants/manuals/ports/downloads/treatment.pdf


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Copper Sulfate
Burlap wraps for trees and root balls are frequently used in nurseries. These burlap wraps are usually treated with copper sulfate to slow the growth of the plant roots they protect. Burlap material that is used in nurseries should not be reused for other purposes.

Fungicides/Pesticides
Some manufacturers treat their burlap bags with chemicals such as Compsol, an EPA-registered fungicide, to impede the growth of fungus and extend the life of the burlap. Eradicoat (latex-based polymer with permethrin) is a popular pesticide sprayed onto burlap tree bands to control gypsy moths (see Resources).

Dye
Several organic and inorganic dyes are used to give burlap color for home decorating. Rit Dye is an example of dye used on burlap, and it contains no hazardous substances. Dharma Trading Company offers natural dyes made from plants and insects (see Resources). Because most dyed burlap products will not specify what dye brand is applied, dyed burlap should not be used to hold food products.

Flame Retardants
Flame retardants like Flame Stop™ (pyrolytic formula) are occasionally applied to burlap, especially in commercial environments. Because burlap is made from jute, it is extremely flammable. Some flame retardants, including Flame Stop™, are non-toxic and inhibit mold and mildew growth.

Detergents
Burlap that has been washed in detergent can retain traces of surfactants, water softeners or oxidants. Repeated water rinses can reduce the amount of residue left by detergent. To avoid detergent residue, purchase an eco-friendly, biodegradable detergent such as Get Clean Fresh Laundry Concentrate by Shaklee.


Good thing I use old blue jeans washed in plain water in my smoker. I can't imagine what these chems turn into once burned.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

This from a major burlap bag suppiers website

1.Burlap is treated with an antimicrobial fungicide (pesticide). http://www.epa.gov
2.The chemical used to treat burlap, giving it a rot resistant quality, must be registered for the treatment of burlap with the United States Environmental Protection Agency. http://www.epa.gov/pesticides
3.Imported or domestically treated burlap, brought or sold in the USA and marketed as a product treated to preserve the material must have a verifiable EPA registration number, otherwise it is illegal. http://www.epa.gov/oppfead1/international/trade/index.html
4.Products treated with a pesticide are regulated by the EPA’s Federal Insecticide, Fungicide and Rodenticide Act (FIFRA). http://www.epa.gov/pesticides/factsheets/treatart.htm

FIFRA explains in great detail the regulations governing treated products including textiles and how these regulations are enforced. http://www.epa.gov/compliance/civil/fifra/index.html

We were compelled to add this message to our web site in an effort to inform and protect our customers.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I would worry more about the beekeeper burning treated burlap or cardboard than bees that will die in a few weeks anyway. Who is going to be left on the forum?


----------



## Bee Pimp (Feb 28, 2014)

Been using coffee sacks for years and never had an issue. 800# bale goes for around $125. How much smoke do you use on your hives? Less is better. I do smoke like hell around the truck before I net and tie down a semi. Mainly to protect the driver.

Some coffee sacks have substantial painted labels and I can smell the paint when I use them but again have not seen any effect on my colonies.


----------



## Jackam (Jun 3, 2013)

This thread has been idle for a few weeks, but if you are concerned about burlap being treated - why not simply throw it in the washing machine?

This is unrealistic for an 800 pound bale, but for 10-20 sacks, why not?


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

I've been using burlap coffee bean sacks since I restarted beekeeping a handful of years ago. I have never seen any ill effects on the overall hive or on individual bees. And, a lot of people use burlap to smoke bees with no credible reports of problems.

Unless someone can point to a reasonably good study showing using coffee bean sacks in a smoker is a problem, this is yet another non-problem providing grist for the flat-earthers and conspiracy theorists.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've never seen any bad reactions to burlap. It's my favorite fuel.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Sorry to offend, but to hell with the bees, what are the LONG TERM effects of a beekeeper breathing the smoke? Everyone seems to think if they (or the bees) don't immediately get sick or die, then it must be safe. We didn't die when we smoked our first cigarette, but we can all agree that we all quit because we knew it could kill us eventually, right? J


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You're not supposed to breath the smoke... stand upwind.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

shinbone said:


> Unless someone can point to a reasonably good study showing using coffee bean sacks in a smoker is a problem, this is yet another non-problem providing grist for the flat-earthers and conspiracy theorists.


I've "heard" that some of the newer coffee bags are not 100% burlap and that there is some "plastic" in them. Now if the the plastic that gases off when burned does any harm? I've not a clue............ I use them all the time as I've a good supply and not noticed any harm.


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

I can tell you the coffee roasters don't like having them piled up because insects and mice will make their home in them and if they get the least bit wet, they will mildew and mold in short time. When I mentioned "treated bags" to the import houses, they had no idea what I was referring to. The theory that 3rd world countries are particularly concerned about EPA regulations is humorous - I suppose if the EPA is testing coffee bags and refusing shipments someone would have heard of it by now?


----------

